# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Beter slapen met deze kruiden

## FRANCOIS580

We grijpen met z'n allen massaal naar allerlei geneesmiddelen om onze slaapproblemen de baas te kunnen. Ondanks dat neemt het aantal slechtslapers nog altijd sterk toe. Wat kunnen we zélf doen om, zonder hulp van geneesmiddelen, toch van een gezonde en deugddoende slaap te genieten? 

Geneesmiddelen om onze slaap te bevorderen zijn op termijn schadelijk voor onze gezondheid. Slaapmiddelen mogen ons dan wel vlugger en beter doen (in)slapen, ze zijn ook verslavend.

*Gezond alternatief*
Toch beschikken we met verschillende planten over een gezond alternatief voor al deze slaapmiddelen. Een van de doeltreffende en meest bekende plant tegen slaapproblemen is ongetwijfeld de passiebloem. Deze heeft een kalmerende en angstremmende werking én een gunstig effect op ons hartritme en onze bloeddruk. Dagelijks vier kopjes passiebloemthee zal ons ongetwijfeld beter doen slapen.

*Valeriaan voor een betere slaapkwaliteit*
Een andere bij ons bekende plant tegen slapeloosheid is valeriaan. Valeriaan zal niet alleen onze inslaaptijd gevoelig verkorten, maar ook onze slaapkwaliteit gevoelig verbeteren. Valeriaan heeft ook een kalmerende, ontspannende en krampwerende werking én beïnvloed gunstige ons zenuwstelsel.

*Hop bij neurotische aandoeningen*
Hop is een plant die wordt ingezet bij allerlei neurotische aandoeningen, met angst en een verstoorde slaap tot gevolg. 
Drink een tweetal kopjes hopthee (vijf gram hop per vijfhonderd ml thee) voor het slapen gaan. Voor het drinken de thee een kwartiertje laten trekken.

*Californische klaproos verkort inslaaptijd*
Californische klaproos (escholtzia) is een bij ons minder bekende, maar daarom niet minder doeltreffende plant tegen slapeloosheid. De Californische klaproos verkort onze inslaaptijd, en wordt ook aangeraden in die gevallen waar angststoornissen aan de basis liggen van onze slaapproblemen. Enkele kopjes van deze kloproosthee (maximum vijf gram per dag) zal ons goed doen.

*Planten tegen slapeloosheid van lichamelijke aard*
Niet alleen psychische problemen, maar ook allerlei lichamelijke ongemakken en aandoeningen kunnen aan de basis liggen van onze slaapproblemen. 

Tegen deze lichamelijke oorzaken zijn verschillende kruiden opgewassen. 
Zijn onze slaapproblemen het gevolg van een drukkend gevoel in onze buik, dan kan meidoorn.../...

Lees verder...

----------

